# Any Gunsmiths That Can Weigh In On Pm Vs Grizzly?



## mike@meridian

New to the forum, have been reading some of the older discussions on the PM lathes as we have no experience with the brand in our shop. I recently sold off our Birmingham Lux-Matter 1340G Taiwan import (for various reasons) and am in the market for a new machine to replace it. Several others in the industry have pointed us to Grizzly, however I'm seeing issues with QC, motor mounts, fit/finish and so on that keep coming up. A comparable alternative seems to be the Precision Matthews offerings. The following pair of machines are the ones we are currently comparing:

PM-1440E-LB vs. G0776   -OR-    PM1236 (with upgrades) vs. G0750G

I would love to hear from anyone really, gunsmith or not, on your own experiences with these brands/models, but before you weigh in, here are our needs and wants in terms of our use of the machine in our shop:

Our Usage:
*Threading primarily 1/2x28, 5/8x24, 9/16×24, .578×28 and LOTS of M14x1 (left hand)*
Turning down barrel OD at various journals
Occasional monocore suppressor and K baffle manufacturing (Yes we have our SOT)
Crowning, facing, knurling and other typical processes
Light chambering work (not used very often)

Size: 
36 to 40" (we seldom turn barrels greater than 24", most are 16-18")
-On that: The more compact 1236 models would save on space and perhaps suit our needs better but the weight, bearings and potential for larger work has us looking back at another 1340 or 1440 model as well.

Features: 
QCTP is a must (wedge preferred, piston is acceptable)
DRO option would be wanted
Outboard spider would be a nice feature but not a definite must
Coolant system is preferred but we can easily add that if needed
Single phase power preferred
Warranty, service and support

Budget: 
$3k-$5k

I keep coming back to the G0776, as it has the most features for its price and is essentially priced comparably to the PM1236 or G0750 WITH the DRO added to the cost. Thoughts?

Thanks much,
-Mike


----------



## lpeedin

What about the PM13-40GT?  That is the same size machine you just got rid of, it is also made in Taiwan instead of mainland china, and from all accounts on here is a fine piece of craftsmanship.  I cannot speak from experience, but, the reviews and discussions on here leave me with the impression that is a great machine for the money.


----------



## T Bredehoft

Without experience with Grizzly I can vouch for Matt and the PM people. They do more than is needed/required to keep the customers happy.


----------



## brav65

I am saving my pennies for a new lathe and would not purchase from anyone othe than Matt. I have a PM-25 and his service is beyond anything else I have received in my life from a company. As long as here mains in business I will remain his customer.


----------



## Swerdk

Matt goes over and beyond - i thought i was his only customer.  I own a pimped out pm 1236.  Strong machine.  Cruddy paint job - if i could do it again i want the larger 1340 Taiwanese.  Don't need extra bed ways but want the fit and finish of that one.  Sorry no gun making. I will make up for it with PM 935 TV Mill 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mksj

I would think the PM-1440E-LB would be the more optimal machine vs. the G0776, both come with DROs and most the features you are looking for. The PM1440 has another 500Lbs in iron, and everything is a bit bigger.  Price is pretty close too, I actually think the PM1440 may be cheaper, since shipping is included. There have been quite a few discussions on the machines listed, they all have some quality issues for the most part based on other reviews, they are made in China to a price point. One major difference is a 3 year warranty with the PM machines vs. 1 year with Grizzly. The PM-1440E-LB has a wider range of feeds, all the models listed require a few change gears (PTA). Can't comment on there abilities to do  metric threading.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/would-a-pm-1440e-lb-make-a-good-gunsmithing-lathe.26202/

Also to consider is the PM1440-BV in a variable speed version : http://www.machinetoolonline.com/PM1440B.html

Another major factor may be if you already have tooling and chucks from the previous machine and what will fit the new machine. I looked at the G0750G when I was looking for lathes, seemed to have too many limitations and very few people seemed to own one, the PM1236 seems to be very similar. Many of us looking in a similar sized machines, including myself ended up with the PM1340GT, it is well made and a pleasure to use,  but it will push you up on the budget. Very short headstock, no change gears, does what you want it to do without much fanfare. I can hold close tolerances with it to better than 0.001" routinely. There is also the 1440 version of a similar model in a Taiwanese machine. One consideration is thinking about a 3 phase machine with an RPC or VFD, the motors are more durable and the finish would be expected to be better.

As you are doing worth getting feedback, but also would talk to Matt and see what he recommends as far as machines he carries. There are also machines that may not be posted on his website.


----------



## derf

Mike, this probably outside your original choices but I'll chime in anyway. I been gunsmithing over 30 years, and making my living at it for over 20. I do a lot of barrel work, and most of it is repetitive setups. A good choice in a machine will save you lots of time and money in the long run. That's why I wouldn't consider either machine you are looking at. As one professional to another, I would recommend a Jet 1340BDB. Belt drive makes the difference in 2 ways: There are no problems with harmonics and bad vibes to affect finishes, let alone there are less gears in the train to wear. The headstock is shorter, meaning you can get shorter barrels all the way through it. Believe me, I'd had my share of lathes, and the only ones I kept were belt drive. I'm sure the other lathes are fine for hobbyists, but for making a living at gunsmithing, the Jet is the best suited for that purpose.


----------



## dave2176

Derf makes a good case for the belt drive. Can't argue with it. I do own the G4003G and absolutely love it. I have made a number of gun parts for myself including chambering barrels and it does a great job. It seemed to me when I bought it that the G0750G had less capability and from others comments I still believe so. The PM1340GT would be a great choice, you would need to incorporate a spider in the back of the spindle. Somebody on here drilled and threaded spider bolt holes in the spindle that turned out awesome. I think the 12" offering is too similar to the grizzly 750 I wouldn't want. Just my own thoughts.
Dave


----------



## RIO

Mike,
1.) I bought the PM1340GT and drilled/tapped the spider by hand (pics in the thread link at the bottom).  I also did an upgraded, three-phase Marathon motor (just for the fun of it really) with the Hitachi VFD ( a lot of modifications, mind you).  Also ordered coolant system, DRO, "preferred package" with upgraded chucks.
2.) If Matt Nadeja sold a wooden, hand-cranked lathe, I would probably buy it over a grizzly still, because he is THAT engaged before, during, and after it's delivered to you.  You wouldn't believe his dedication to his customers.  I have had some special challenges with my setup, especially the stand, but it's awesome now, and largely due to Matt answering a LOT of my calls and emails.
3.) I didn't do anything originally.  I have simply copied what the guys did on this awesome forum, mostly, starting out, it was Mark (mksj) and Mike (zmotorsports), then others too.  Duplicate them, and you're set.  You won't believe the knowledge those guys have, especially Mark.  And it was Mike's youtube video that single-handedly swung me to buy the PM vs a Grizzly, and I'm so glad I ran into that.  You wouldn't believe how fun this VFD makes using this machine (with the fully programmable chuck braking, infinitely-variable chuck speeds with POT, fwd/rev jog (with modifications of course), etc).
4.) Made in Taiwan vs China = very good in all ways.
5.) I'm doing all this in between full time active duty orders, and full time single dad, so I'm just now getting ready to true Rem700 actions, thread/chamber match barrels, etc with this thing, so I'll try to update how it actually goes, but so far, this machine is so smooth.  You wouldn't believe the fit and finish compared to the grizzly.  No offense, I'm sure the grizzly machine does good work for others.
6.)  This will be more than $5k, so you decide if you can "upgrade" to the PM for a little more.
7.) Having said all that, I would most certainly inquire with QMT (Matt) about the new PM-1440GT that is about to come out.  Could be an upgrade from even the PM1340GT.  But, there is also one BIG question I would ask first:  what is the length through the spindle compared to the 1340?  Reference my post in the link below with pics that show how short the length is from outboard spider to chuck.  That was one of THE biggest reasons I bought this machine - very short spindle length.

7.) I could have just linked this thread instead of writing 1-6 above:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/my-precision-mathews-pm1340gt-arrival.24887/page-10

RIO


----------



## tmarks11

When I bought my G0709, the grizzly competition at that time was the G0750, and the G0709G QCGB was significantly better. But looking at the G0776, the QCGB gives you about the same range of threads before you have to swap gears as the G0709, and with the DRO it is a definite win.  The G0776 also have some nice touches that the G0709 doesn't have (like the end cover over the change gears is an opening panel instead of a removable cover).  If I was only looking at Grizzly, the G0776 would probably trump the G0709.  No way I would buy a G0750.

Conclusion: G0776 > G0709 >> G750.

But if I did it again, I probably would have gone for the PM1340G.  Made in Taiwan, better quality.  It does have the open Norton QCGB, but that is not a bad thing (you can get all inch thread combos without changing gears, IIRC.  Btw, this is also true of the G4003G).

I might also at this point wait to see what initial user reports are on the  PM 1440G.

Conclusion: PM1440GT > PM1340GT > G0776

What decided me for Grizzly vs PM was that I live 3 hours away from a Grizzly store, and just picked it up one day when a business trip took me that direction.


----------



## mike@meridian

derf said:


> Mike, this probably outside your original choices but I'll chime in anyway. I been gunsmithing over 30 years, and making my living at it for over 20. I do a lot of barrel work, and most of it is repetitive setups. A good choice in a machine will save you lots of time and money in the long run. That's why I wouldn't consider either machine you are looking at. As one professional to another, I would recommend a Jet 1340BDB. Belt drive makes the difference in 2 ways: There are no problems with harmonics and bad vibes to affect finishes, let alone there are less gears in the train to wear. The headstock is shorter, meaning you can get shorter barrels all the way through it. Believe me, I'd had my share of lathes, and the only ones I kept were belt drive. I'm sure the other lathes are fine for hobbyists, but for making a living at gunsmithing, the Jet is the best suited for that purpose.



That's absolutely a valid point. We had considered Jet after running one of their machines at a trade show in Nashville last year, specifically the GHB-1340A. Enco offers this model for $4114.49 (plus the stand and shipping) when they run their 25% off coupon, and its capabilities are within range. What ultimately turns me off of Jet every time I look back into them is the lack of certain features that are included in other brands at or near the same price (no QCTP, no coolant, no DRO, no spider, no stand, 2 year warranty, D1-4 spindle, etc). To be fair, my opinion of them has been negatively biased since I was a defense contractor some years ago. There was a fair amount of Jet tooling in our facility. The lathe was down more than it was up and the shop had substantial issues with parts and support as I recall. Granted, this could have been an isolated incident. Import machine-wise, I simply know of more gun shops that have Grizzly, Turn-Pro or Enco mills/lathes than Jet. I've looked at several used belt drive models, but just get into more of the issues that brought me to sell the old Lux-Matter to begin with. New, used, import, domestic -- lots to consider on the market today for smithing.


----------



## mike@meridian

RIO said:


> Mike,
> 1.) I bought the PM1340GT and drilled/tapped the spider by hand (pics in the thread link at the bottom).  I also did an upgraded, three-phase Marathon motor (just for the fun of it really) with the Hitachi VFD ( a lot of modifications, mind you).  Also ordered coolant system, DRO, "preferred package" with upgraded chucks.
> 2.) If Matt Nadeja sold a wooden, hand-cranked lathe, I would probably buy it over a grizzly still, because he is THAT engaged before, during, and after it's delivered to you.  You wouldn't believe his dedication to his customers.  I have had some special challenges with my setup, especially the stand, but it's awesome now, and largely due to Matt answering a LOT of my calls and emails.
> 3.) I didn't do anything originally.  I have simply copied what the guys did on this awesome forum, mostly, starting out, it was Mark (mksj) and Mike (zmotorsports), then others too.  Duplicate them, and you're set.  You won't believe the knowledge those guys have, especially Mark.  And it was Mike's youtube video that single-handedly swung me to buy the PM vs a Grizzly, and I'm so glad I ran into that.  You wouldn't believe how fun this VFD makes using this machine (with the fully programmable chuck braking, infinitely-variable chuck speeds with POT, fwd/rev jog (with modifications of course), etc).
> 4.) Made in Taiwan vs China = very good in all ways.
> 5.) I'm doing all this in between full time active duty orders, and full time single dad, so I'm just now getting ready to true Rem700 actions, thread/chamber match barrels, etc with this thing, so I'll try to update how it actually goes, but so far, this machine is so smooth.  You wouldn't believe the fit and finish compared to the grizzly.  No offense, I'm sure the grizzly machine does good work for others.
> 6.)  This will be more than $5k, so you decide if you can "upgrade" to the PM for a little more.
> 7.) Having said all that, I would most certainly inquire with QMT (Matt) about the new PM-1440GT that is about to come out.  Could be an upgrade from even the PM1340GT.  But, there is also one BIG question I would ask first:  what is the length through the spindle compared to the 1340?  Reference my post in the link below with pics that show how short the length is from outboard spider to chuck.  That was one of THE biggest reasons I bought this machine - very short spindle length.
> 
> 7.) I could have just linked this thread instead of writing 1-6 above:
> 
> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/my-precision-mathews-pm1340gt-arrival.24887/page-10
> 
> RIO



Thanks for the input on the PM1340GT. I've looked at this several times as an option for our shop. The video Mike did on his was insightful, had not seen that. However, prior to this discussion, I kept concluding the PM1340GT was overkill for our needs at it's price point with all the options I'd want. Now, this probably was a bad call considering how many machines I've upgraded over the years vs. buying a bigger/better item to begin with... We ran a VFD on our old Lux-Matter 1340G. Loved the convenience of it and having the 3 phase motor with single phase service. I like the feedback on the PM1340GT, especially vs. a Grizzly near the same price. It would be above our desired price range with the options needed, but it's in the running. That aside, good luck with your orders. KYARNG Field Artillery (enlisted) Ordnance (commissioned) here. -Mike


----------



## RIO

NYANG (Used to be Springfield, Ohio ANG F-16 driver)
Thanks Mike, good luck with your decision for a lathe.  All above are probably fine options.
Hooah!


----------



## tmarks11

mike@meridian said:


> ... lack of certain features that are included in other brands at or near the same price (no QCTP, no coolant, no DRO, no spider, no stand, 2 year warranty, D1-4 spindle, etc).


Just a note, the QCTP on the Grizzly is cheap and awkward to use.  On of my first upgrades was to replace it with a Aloris.

If you get a lathe without a QCTP, I can send you the Grizzly BX QCTP cheap.  

former navy bubblehead here.


----------



## coolidge

tmarks11 said:


> Just a note, the QCTP on the Grizzly is cheap and awkward to use.  On of my first upgrades was to replace it with a Aloris.
> 
> If you get a lathe without a QCTP, I can send you the Grizzly BX QCTP cheap.
> 
> former navy bubblehead here.



^^^ ditto love the Aloris, check out the Aloris #71 and #8 tool holders in particular. Another member figured QCTP were all the same and purchased some China wedge QCTP and it was FAIL! I forced him to go with an Aloris by buying him an Aloris CXA QCTP, a #71, #8, and a couple #1's and #2's. He said there was a huge difference.


----------



## mksj

Dorian also make very nice QCTP, but I prefer most of the Aloris holders because they are more uniform size wise. The Dorian over sized holders can be a problem with tool height. When Enco has their 25% off or 20% with free shipping, their prices are hard to beat for the Aloris sets/holder. I picked up my Dorian set from MSC on one of their "sales", but with state tax it was was just ok pricing wise.

You mention that the PM1340GT is overkill, but relative to something like the PM-1440 I would consider it more of a light weight.  Price wise, probably 20% more with the deluxe package, but you get a lot of very good quality items for that addition sum. Also depends if you have existing tooling and chucks that would fit it. As others mentioned, a VFD adds a lot on all levels, the cost to add it would be the same for all the machines if not less for the PM1340GT. The stock 3 phase motor works well with the VFD, otherwise there is the Marathon motor that Rio added.


----------



## derf

If you look on the Jet website, all of their lathes are on sale till the end of the month. The have several packages, and 2 choices of DRO's. The rest of your requirements will have to be tailored to suit your particular needs. I bought mine in April of 2000, and it's sees daily use, and so far I haven't had any major problems other than normal wear & tear and maintenance.
When I purchased mine, I opted not to get the stand and build my own. Not to save money, but I wanted the spindle height to be the same as my other 2 lathes, which is about 4" higher. Not only that, I liked the idea of a chip pan drawer for easy clean out.
The first thing I done was to set it up with a 8" 6 jaw adjust tru chuck, which has never been taken off since I got it. That was a big investment (about 1500 bucks)but it has paid off in the long run saving 100's of hours in set up time.
 Over the last 10 yrs or so, I mentored a handful beginning gunsmiths, some went to work for other shops, some went on their own. Most every one of them ended up with an import lathe, all gear head types. When they come to my shop to visit and see my set up, they are ALL jealous to a degree, and they all have horror stories.
Do the research, choose wisely and make a sound investment, the payoff is down the road.


----------



## sanddan

I'd like to second the comments on the Aloris QCTP. I replaced a Phase II BXA with the Aloris and was amazed at how much nicer it felt. I've always had problems with the Phase II main stud that holds it to the compound not staying in adjustment and also with some holders not fitting. The Aloris is well worth the extra money, I used a 25% off coupon at Enco and got the set with 2 holders.


----------



## Wood&Metal

I have to agree with many of the frequent posters to this forum concerning the PM1340GT.  After doing my research I bought the PM1340GT from Matt (also purchased a PM923 mill) and have never been sorry.  The lathe is awesome! And the support from Matt as well as several on this forum is second to none.  I did most of the upgrades, including the 3 phase motor / Hitachi VFD setup.  I have friends that have the comparable Grizzly lathe and they are seriously considering upgrading to the PM system.  Between the quality of the equipment, the outstanding support from Matt at PM and the knowledge and assistance from this forum, go with the PM1340GT or PM1440, you won't be sorry.


----------



## NoobCanuk

I don't know about the bigger machines since mine is a 1030V.  But I can comment on Matt from PM.  I agree with all the posts I read so far (I havn't read the whole page of comments yet).  Matt goes WAAAYYYY above and beyond for his customers.  He treats each of his customers like they are his ONLY customers.  He goes so far out of his way I'm expecting him to show up at my door one day to do maintenance for me on my machine. LOL  But from what little experience I have had with him so far he has always gone far beyond what I would expect from any store or business to support his customers.

Just my 2 cents though.


----------



## mike@meridian

I've spent the past two months looking at multiple options including some larger (used) LeBlond and Clausing lathes in the area. While promising in their own ways and carrying a good name all had various issues and all were overkill for the work I do. The last Clausing I looked at was a 70", the last LeBlond was a 54", both had seen decades of solid industrial use. Difficulty shifting between some gears, broken or missing small parts, slop and so on. In any case, I keep coming back to PM for the warranty and support from Matt everyone seems to rave about. One conclusion I've reached after researching this extensively (and I can agree with the advice offered here on the forum): The PM lathes cannot be matched by other import machines of the type, including the Kent/Grizzly/Baileigh/Jet/Enco models I originally looked at. So, I plan to call up Matt no later than Friday and based on his recommendation and pricing, pick out either the *PM-1440E-LB or the PM-1340GT.* 

I really prefer the DRO, QCTP, gear box, additional features and free shipping on the 1440E-LB package, but want the 5 year warranty, better bearings and overall quality of the Taiwanese 1340GT. Might end up springing for the the 1340GT w/ QCTP and DRO add-ons depending on what sort of deal may be had. Thanks for the input on the PM machines.


----------



## mksj

That is big jump up in size from where you started with. At this price level, the 1340GT overall is a far nicer machine in my onion, and you can get it well equipped with the items mentioned. I am not saying that they all can't do the same thing at the end of the day, machinest do wonderful things with far less. But I think you won't be kicking yourself for not getting a Taiwanese (or similar) quality lathe at the end of the day. If you wanted to take it up a notch, then you are in the 1440GT, 1440TS and 1440TV range which are all made in Taiwan. The latter two are a lot heavier machine. QMT does spec. their version differently, and may have different QC as to tolerances, etc. Eisen sells similar versions which are the 1440GE and 1440EV, and there is also the Grizzly South Bend lathes that are 50% off at this time. http://www.grizzly.com/products/14-x-40-16-Speed-Lathe-220V/SB1039?utm_campaign=zPage

The 1440E-LB will have a few more change gears for threading, but in comparison to the 1340GT it is a matter of preferences. Many individuals install  their own DRO, I have the Easson ES-12 which works well, a number of individuals have gone with the DRO Pro magnetic scales and EL400 lathe specific DRO. I would spring for a higher end wedge QCTP, Phase II and Aloris are available through Enco when they have their sales. Dorian's are nice also, I have one on on lathe and works very smoothly. QMT tools can also source these and put together a package for you, so worth talking to Matt.


----------



## wrmiller

I have a 1340gt and love it. I went with the VFD for the variable speed and as I was already spending the money for a quality lathe, I popped for the Dorian QCTP, Pratt Burnerd 8" set-tru and the DroPros EL400. I couldn't see it making any sense to start skimping on the accessories. 

As I seldom thread metric, the single gear change to go back and forth hasn't been much of an issue for me.


----------



## RIO

Update from my previous answer:
I am building my third custom rifle on the PM1340GT, and have no regrets.

1.) I drilled my own "spider" on the outboard end.  I can therefore thread/chamber a 20" barrel through the headstock with still 2" stick out of the 4J.  I don't know of another machine out there of this quality that will do that.
2.) The tailstock appears to be nearly a perfect alignment vert/horiz to the spindle.  = I don't even use a floating reamer holder.  I use GTR holder.  Awesome.
3.) If you are doing the most tedious task of seating a threading bit inside a Rem700 action to single-point recut/true the threads, the VFD is awesome.  You can literally slow the speed infinitely to zero as you rotate the chuck to assess whether your bit is starting to cut.  Awesome.
4.) The VFD stops the chuck FAST.  A great feature with a lathe with no foot brake.
5.) The upgraded QMT "preferred package" chucks work great.
6.) I had Matt ship the lathe with DRO already installed.  Works great for tedious work like taking .0005" off a shoulder to perfectly set headspace.  Only trade off is the cross-slide lock is hidden by the DRO and inaccessible.  Hasn't been an issue.
7.) I have an Aloris BXA, and couldn't imagine anything else.
8.) I ordered the coolant pump for an extra $200 and really don't need it.  I keep it full of cutting oil and fill my can with it.  Yay, right.  The main problem is the flat chip pan doesn't funnel the fluid back to the drain well, and problem #2 is that the drain is on the tail stock end, instead of under the chuck.  I realize the coolant system is not designed for oil at all, Matt was very clear about that.  So it would probably drain better with coolant as designed.

Summary: I love this lathe, and can't wait to get to the shop to work on it.  So glad I ran into Mike's youtube video right as I was about to order a grizzly, which would have probably worked fine, but would not have been NEAR as much fun to use as such a nice machine as the PM.

Matt is working on an upgraded stand which will make it even better.  I have spent a lot of energy on the path you are on, and my personal absolute opinion is I would go back and buy the PM1340GT again, unless you want a bigger spindle bore and a heavier machine, order the PM1440GT.  The VFD is awesome.  Take some time and research our threads from this year.  MKSJ and ZMOTORSPORTS are the two guys that helped me the most (among others too).
I don't ever change gears or even change the belt for what I do.

Matt from QMT is the best for personal support I could ever imagine.
I am planning to do a video review to compliment Mike's youtube video soon, just don't have time to do it right at this time.

Bottom line: I would get either a PM1340GT or PM1440GT

RIO


----------



## tmarks11

...


----------



## zmotorsports

Thanks for the plug there RIO.  I am glad to hear that you are happy with your lathe and glad that I could have helped out.

Mike.


----------



## Dman1114

RIO said:


> Update from my previous answer:
> I am building my third custom rifle on the PM1340GT, and have no regrets.
> 
> 1.) I drilled my own "spider" on the outboard end.  I can therefore thread/chamber a 20" barrel through the headstock with still 2" stick out of the 4J.  I don't know of another machine out there of this quality that will do that.
> 2.) The tailstock appears to be nearly a perfect alignment vert/horiz to the spindle.  = I don't even use a floating reamer holder.  I use GTR holder.  Awesome.
> 3.) If you are doing the most tedious task of seating a threading bit inside a Rem700 action to single-point recut/true the threads, the VFD is awesome.  You can literally slow the speed infinitely to zero as you rotate the chuck to assess whether your bit is starting to cut.  Awesome.
> 4.) The VFD stops the chuck FAST.  A great feature with a lathe with no foot brake.
> 5.) The upgraded QMT "preferred package" chucks work great.
> 6.) I had Matt ship the lathe with DRO already installed.  Works great for tedious work like taking .0005" off a shoulder to perfectly set headspace.  Only trade off is the cross-slide lock is hidden by the DRO and inaccessible.  Hasn't been an issue.
> 7.) I have an Aloris BXA, and couldn't imagine anything else.
> 8.) I ordered the coolant pump for an extra $200 and really don't need it.  I keep it full of cutting oil and fill my can with it.  Yay, right.  The main problem is the flat chip pan doesn't funnel the fluid back to the drain well, and problem #2 is that the drain is on the tail stock end, instead of under the chuck.  I realize the coolant system is not designed for oil at all, Matt was very clear about that.  So it would probably drain better with coolant as designed.
> 
> Summary: I love this lathe, and can't wait to get to the shop to work on it.  So glad I ran into Mike's youtube video right as I was about to order a grizzly, which would have probably worked fine, but would not have been NEAR as much fun to use as such a nice machine as the PM.
> 
> Matt is working on an upgraded stand which will make it even better.  I have spent a lot of energy on the path you are on, and my personal absolute opinion is I would go back and buy the PM1340GT again, unless you want a bigger spindle bore and a heavier machine, order the PM1440GT.  The VFD is awesome.  Take some time and research our threads from this year.  MKSJ and ZMOTORSPORTS are the two guys that helped me the most (among others too).
> I don't ever change gears or even change the belt for what I do.
> 
> Matt from QMT is the best for personal support I could ever imagine.
> I am planning to do a video review to compliment Mike's youtube video soon, just don't have time to do it right at this time.
> 
> Bottom line: I would get either a PM1340GT or PM1440GT
> 
> RIO




I really need to stop reading these post.   But when i do i find my self brainstorming of ways to get rid of my G4003G and buy the PM1340GT...


----------



## RIO

Dman1114 said:


> I really need to stop reading these post.   But when i do i find my self brainstorming of ways to get rid of my G4003G and buy the PM1340GT...


Dman, it is not our intent to create any discontent with Grizzly owners .  I hear that although the China vs. Taiwan quality cannot be denied, the China machines can still do good work.  What you should do if you haven't already is actually get your hands on someone's PM machine and watch it run so your imagination doesn't keep working on you.  Might not be as big a difference as you think.  I could be wrong too, because I've never run a Grizzly.  Either way, I pray you find contentment and a happy groove to ride in life, as we all are continually seeking.  
RIO


----------



## sanddan

You've sold so many PM1340-GT lathes for Matt you should get some kind of commission.


----------



## mike@meridian

Pulled the trigger on the PM1340GT w/ QCTP and DRO last week. Thanks for the input and appreciate the insight from other owners. I'm looking forward to getting it in August. (Matt at PM had one left which the salesperson informed me was available, but turned out it was spoken for so I have to wait on the next shipment which will not arrive for 6 weeks.) I'll be sure to provide my insight and feedback once it's up and running at our shop. I am very anxious to chop, crown and thread some AKM SBR projects in M14x1LH once I get it setup and broken in.


----------



## zmotorsports

Congratulations.  You won't be disappointed in the lathe and Matt is great to work with.

Mike.


----------



## RIO

Mike [et al],
I don't know what brand/type QCTP you ordered from Matt, but I just got an email direct from the Aloris website:  sale of *25% off and free shipping on the whole order *for the month of July.  As far as I can tell, this is as good as it gets.  This same sale happened last year when I was shopping for my tool post and holders, and I bought a BXA post and about 6 holders.  I asked Matt what deal he could do on the QCTP, and his comment to me was, "you should probably just get it from Aloris, because that's better than I could do".  Maybe his deal has changed now, I don't know, I would still compare.

It's not showing on the website homepage, and there was no discount code given to input, so if you try to order and don't get the discount, here is the contact info from the promo email:
Gizelle Biffot
Administrator Ecommerce
International Account- Liaison
Online *Aloris*/*Yestool* Factory Outlet
*http://www.aloris.com/*
*http://www.buyyestools.com/*

*973-772-1201 phone  973-772-8606 fax*
*Office hours 8:00am-4:30pm (EST)*
*Monday - Friday*


----------



## zmotorsports

RIO said:


> Mike [et al],
> I don't know what brand/type QCTP you ordered from Matt, but I just got an email direct from the Aloris website:  sale of *25% off and free shipping on the whole order *for the month of July.  As far as I can tell, this is as good as it gets.  This same sale happened last year when I was shopping for my tool post and holders, and I bought a BXA post and about 6 holders.  I asked Matt what deal he could do on the QCTP, and his comment to me was, "you should probably just get it from Aloris, because that's better than I could do".  Maybe his deal has changed now, I don't know, I would still compare.
> 
> It's not showing on the website homepage, and there was no discount code given to input, so if you try to order and don't get the discount, here is the contact info from the promo email:
> Gizelle Biffot
> Administrator Ecommerce
> International Account- Liaison
> Online *Aloris*/*Yestool* Factory Outlet
> *http://www.aloris.com/*
> *http://www.buyyestools.com/*
> 
> *973-772-1201 phone  973-772-8606 fax
> Office hours 8:00am-4:30pm (EST)
> Monday - Friday*



Thanks for the heads up on the Aloris sale there RIO.  I also am needing to get a few more Aloris toolholders for my setup. 

Mike.


----------



## qualitymachinetools

Yeah it depends on what they are giving 25% off of, but we do carry the Aloris, so at least give us a shot first if you feel like it.    

 If they have 25% off AND free shipping, If it is off of regular list price, I would not be able to beat that. That is better than we get and that is being a long time stocking dealer over the $10,000 level in Aloris inventory.

 I know they sent us a promotion on some of their tools, called Yes Tools, but I did not see anything on the tool posts. I will have to check that out.


----------



## mksj

If you go to the Aloris site, there is no discount on the standard Aloris line, this 25% off seems to apply only to their Mini line of YESTOOL insert holders.  Which is still very expensive and then you are often stuck with proprietary inserts at big $.  There is free shipping.


----------



## zmotorsports

qualitymachinetools said:


> Yeah it depends on what they are giving 25% off of, but we do carry the Aloris, so at least give us a shot first if you feel like it.
> 
> If they have 25% off AND free shipping, If it is off of regular list price, I would not be able to beat that. That is better than we get and that is being a long time stocking dealer over the $10,000 level in Aloris inventory.
> 
> I know they sent us a promotion on some of their tools, called Yes Tools, but I did not see anything on the tool posts. I will have to check that out.



Good to know Matt.  I didn't realize you were an Aloris dealer.  I will get a list of numbers together and be getting with you.

Thanks.

Mike.


----------



## Bamban

I just got this a minute ago. I sent a follow up inquiry as what that discount covers 


Good Afternoon.

We are currently running a promo starting tommorrow for 25% off.

www.aloris.com

Thank you

Gizelle


----------



## RIO

Mark, I understand what you said about the ad.  It seemed very vague to me also, and no code....but, here is the screen shot from the email I received that simply says 25% off your entire order + free shipping.  I would call Gizelle direct and inquire.  She was really good to work with if I remember right.  Bottom line is it seems there is no reason they wouldn't honor this deal if you guys need a new post or holders,etc.  (I am sure Matt would appreciate you comparing what he can sell it to you for also, before you order from Aloris direct).
- RIO


----------

